# Roo with hurt leg



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I noticed last night my roo has a hurt leg. He is limping on it, and holds it up when just standing or sitting. I felt it, no bumps or anything obvious. 
I'm hoping a day in the run and not ranging may help.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got done thoroughly checking out the roo. Sarge has a few cuts and scratches and one of his legs is pretty beat up and sore. But he is using it, still has toe function and good grip. 
Time to reset traps, poor guy, he seems demoralized from the injury. But seems to be on the mend. Any advice for helping him recover.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

This leg seemed to get most of the scratches but he is putting weight on it and seems to favor it over his other foot.









Which has turned a slight blue color. Hoping its just a bruise...









He can still use the foot, but it really seems sore and to be bothering the poor guy. I tried soaking it in warm water with Epsom salts, he enjoyed the soak for about a minute then took off. 
He seems to be crowing like himself today as well, past few days have been pretty quiet around here


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The epsom soak is what I would have recommended and then just time. Doesn't look like he has any open and gaping wounds but maybe just a sprained tendon or so?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's what it's looking like. He was covered in small scratches and cuts, but seems to have cleared the open wounds and now has just a bruised foot.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

My roo had a gimp leg.. I taped it up under him for a week.. He was 90% better in 4 days


----------

